# Mobius Action Camera BRILLIANT!!! Now with sample video



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

:twisted:


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Tonystott said:


> Until a waterproof case is available, this camera is not really suitable for kayak use in my opinion.
> 
> Until then, there are any number of HD cams at competitive prices on ebay. Search "waterproof sports cam"


I know what you are saying and I believe a water proof case will be added soon. But I guarantee you have not seen clearer video other than gopro, but look at the price difference.


----------



## thuma (May 6, 2014)

I don't care about chip-sets. If it does what I want it for, at a reasonable price, and I'm happy how it looks, that's what I want. Good pictures. Good construction. Easy to program. Good features. www.szswill.com - any thoughts? What else is there?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Well being waterproof springs to mind.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Due to the popularity of this camera another company has made a water proof case to suit, however I specifically bought mine to use as a cap cam due to its very light weight 39g and it doesn't look as poxy like strapping a GoPro to your head.


----------



## davidholder (May 29, 2014)

Hi guys - here's the waterproof case for the Mobius:

http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2014/3/31/ ... -case.html


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow two members plugging the camera with their first post on the forum! Sounds legit...


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

scater said:


> Wow two members plugging the camera with their first post on the forum! Sounds legit...


and your point is?


----------



## davidholder (May 29, 2014)

Yep as they say ''A Journey of a Thousand Miles Starts With One Step'' - so this is my 2nd posting!

But I'm enjoying the Forum - well done guys.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

bildad said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Wow two members plugging the camera with their first post on the forum! Sounds legit...
> ...


Too cryptic? I think it sounds suspiciously like advertising.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

scater said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > scater said:
> ...


Hahahaha


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

scater said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > scater said:
> ...


Threads been dead for 9 months great bit of advertising :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahahah I did not even notice!
Great PR work that man!
Im gunna buy one now.....


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum David, so do you own one of these Cameras?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahaha this just keeps getting better!
David? Helllloooooo?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Its a pity. ....is there anything on the market as robust and cheaper than a go pro?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds bloody good old fart....are there good reviews on it for yak fishing?
have you dunked and how long does the battery last?

calling me stealth is fine but baggs is great if ya want a reach around.....


----------



## Bradv (Jan 14, 2013)

Content removed to prevent monetization of that given freely and solely for community benefit - sorry :-(


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Bradv said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > Its a pity. ....is there anything on the market as robust and cheaper than a go pro?
> ...


Specs look pretty good but it says it's only water resistant to 20m. How deep have you taken it?


----------



## Bradv (Jan 14, 2013)

Content removed to prevent monetization of that given freely and solely for community benefit - sorry :-(


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Wipeouts in the surf can put some serious pressure on your gear. You don't need to go super deep to replicate the pressure.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfart said:


> Hey bags no don't know if there are reviews on yak sites but I left mine in a tub of water f900mm deep for 6 hrs (case only) and it was still dry. Just as a kicker latest aust post cattle dog delivered this morning shows a MiSnapz sports action camera 720 HD video setup waterproof to 3 metres for $39.99. sounds ok but I guess the proof is in the pudding and I'm not hungry


That 3sixt hd cam is now $40.....got any vids of kayaking yet?


----------

